# Before and after remodel of kitchen



## Parker219 (Dec 1, 2016)

My client bought this house to fix and flip it.

Here is the before and after of the kitchen.


Before - 







After - 





What do you think of the kitchen?


As far as my photo goes, does the white balance look okay to you? I was going back and forth as to if it looks a little yellow / orange.

Maybe lower the temperature?


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 1, 2016)

Very nice remodel.

The white balance looks pretty good to me but since almost everything is a shade of sand it's hard to tell.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 1, 2016)

It's got a microwave; everything beyond that is pointless.

I think the WB is a trifle to the yellow, yes.


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 2, 2016)

My wife would appreciate it.


----------



## Designer (Dec 2, 2016)

Very nice!  The sky color looks off to me.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Dec 2, 2016)

Looks good. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Parker219 (Dec 2, 2016)

Yes, it is for sale for  $150k.

The sun was not my friend that day, it was pretty much coming in at a harsh angle .  I will most likely go back to re-shoot when it is later in the day.

Also I think I am going yo use the photo I took with the flash. Seems to make the cabinets actually look white.


----------



## Parker219 (Dec 2, 2016)

When my client bought it, this was the view from the front door. You can see how small the opening was leading to the kitchen and how there was not a way to get to the backyard from the living room.

Before - 











Here is the after photo from the same spot.  -


----------

